# Moving from Rome to Cagliari



## LouiseLee (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post and I'm definitely in need of some advice! Currently doing my summer stint of teaching in London and am moving to Cagliari from Rome at the beginning of September. I've got two main problems to solve:

1. I have two cats and will be renting a car to drive them over on the ferry. This is a 17 hour trip from what I can gather - has anyone done this and did the cats survive?! I'm hoping I won't need pet passports as they are massively expensive but I've not been able to find any definitive advice on this so far. Does anyone know for sure whether I'll need them or not? 

2. I've been researching removal companies who will pack up my stuff and store it in Cagliari for approximately two weeks while I find somewhere to live - can anyone recommend a reliable company? I'll need to stay somewhere during this time and hope to be able to keep my cats with me - I've found some catteries in Cagliari but think my poor cats will be fairly freaked out by the move and want to keep them with me if at all possible - does anyone know if this is feasible?

Huge thanks
Louise


----------



## amanda999 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi 

Did you get here? And the cats?

I moved here a few days ago and don't know a soul yet but am working through all the flat finding, job getting stuff at the moment.

Are you working here?

Regards, 

Amanda 



LouiseLee said:


> Hello, this is my first post and I'm definitely in need of some advice! Currently doing my summer stint of teaching in London and am moving to Cagliari from Rome at the beginning of September. I've got two main problems to solve:
> 
> 1. I have two cats and will be renting a car to drive them over on the ferry. This is a 17 hour trip from what I can gather - has anyone done this and did the cats survive?! I'm hoping I won't need pet passports as they are massively expensive but I've not been able to find any definitive advice on this so far. Does anyone know for sure whether I'll need them or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## adriannel (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi to both of you. I live in Capoterra (not too far from Cagliari) - Ive been here a little over a year (although we were back in the states fora few months over the summer). Wondering how yall are getting settled? 

Would love to connect with other expats


----------



## eriksativa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi - same here, my girlfriend and I recently moved to Cagliari from the UK (she is Italian and from here, and I am from Swiss+Italian but it's my first time in Italy), and we'd love to meet up with some fellow expats to have a chat from time to time. 

Do let us know if you are around and want to meet up,

Andy


----------



## eriksativa (Jan 30, 2012)

eriksativa said:


> I am from Swiss+Italian


= I am Swiss+Italian


----------



## Courtney5499 (Mar 13, 2013)

*hello!*



adriannel said:


> Hi to both of you. I live in Capoterra (not too far from Cagliari) - Ive been here a little over a year (although we were back in the states fora few months over the summer). Wondering how yall are getting settled?
> 
> Would love to connect with other expats




Hi Adrianne, where are you from in the States? If you ever come into Cagliari, let me know and we could meet up. I'd really like to meet other English speakers!

Courtney


----------

